# Need someone to build a tri-Aleph



## marcdilnutt (Nov 20, 2016)

I found a couple of Aleph 2 heads in my drawer today and fancy getting one built into a tri-led pocket rocket. I already spoke to Icarus and he isn't taking on work at the moment, so who else is recommended for this sort of thing? I am out of touch at the moment but have been around since before MilkySpit started so know that I want something quality. Who is flavour of the month? Preferably someone in the EU as I am in the UK.


----------



## Eric242 (Nov 20, 2016)

Tana will get you tripled  He´s in Bosnia but ships from within the EU so there´s no customs hassle at all.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...LED-Surefire-E-series-incan-bezel-mod-service
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Gizmo-lights-(Haiku-Mule)-and-modding-service


----------



## zoran (Nov 22, 2016)

Eric242 said:


> Tana will get you tripled  He´s in Bosnia but ships from within the EU so there´s no customs hassle at all.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...LED-Surefire-E-series-incan-bezel-mod-service
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Gizmo-lights-(Haiku-Mule)-and-modding-service



I second this. Great guy to deal with and does fantastic work.


----------



## marcdilnutt (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks. I am in touch with Tana now.


----------

